# Sortir des applications de la liste appstore



## Rikly (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, comment sortir de la liste Appstore des applications qu'on ne veut plus, parce que inadéquates ou mauvaises. Une fois désinstallées. elles sont reproposées systématiquement et je ne les veux plus.

D'ailleurs acheter sur Appstore des applications non testées est un peu limite, j'en conviens. J'ai fait trois mauvaises expériences. Support nul ou inexistant. Fonctions loin de celles annoncées, etc, etc.

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Décembre 2011)

Tu commences par la "décocher" pour chacun de tes "idevices"
Ensuite, tu vas sur itunes, clic droit puis "supprimer"
Elle ne devrait plus être proposée.


----------

